# Finding a good Veterinarian



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

Looking for suggestion and experiences with finding a good Veterinarian. How did you find the Vet you're happy with? What should I be looking for and stay away from?

Should I do general Vet searches and pick one with overwhelming good reviews or do I need to be looking for one that has a significant amount of experience with the GSD breed specifically? 

I live in the Northwest suburbs of Chicago - Vernon Hills, IL. 

Thank you in advance for any suggestions or experience you have to share..


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

We had a bad experience with a vet with our gsd pup Max who we had a good relationship with in the past it really took me off guard. I asked my trainer who owns gsd's -which veternarians were good with German shepherds. we now bring our dogs to one of the vets she recommended. We often see German shepherds every time we go there to.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I asked the trainer where we take classes (not a GSD-specific trainer) to recommend a veterinarian--I've been going there ever since, and trust them.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I would contact the German Shepherd rescue that serves your area, if there is one. If that isn't an option, I would talk with the folks who run or volunteer at your town's animal shelter. People involved in the rescue community tend to know most of the vets in the area -- either personally, or by reputation. They know which get great results at reasonable rates, and which ones charge a fortune for mediocre care. Even if you haven't adopted from them, they likely won't mind offering you advice -- they WANT to send business to the vets who've been there for them.

When I moved to a new area, I went through a few vet clinics that I honestly wasn't happy with. I needed a second opinion on senior care, and I talked to a friend at the local shelter -- she sent me to a vet with a reputation among dog people as one of the very best in town. I never looked back -- he's become a friend, and my partner in animal care. He's not a GSD specialist, but he sees plenty of them, and he is a brilliant, open-minded vet who respects me enough to have good, scientific discussions about care options (and he'll research any alternative options I want to add to consideration, even though he's an evidence-based vet). He's good with big dogs generally, including getting down on the floor to take time to get to know them and going slowly.

I routinely sing the praises of the vets who've been there for our rescue. Everyone I send to them feels like they've found the best vet clinic in the world--they're that good.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I switched vets when they no longer allowed me to stay with them when drawing blood etc. At the same time a neighbor with a GSD told me that that same vet didn't like GSDs and therefore advised to neuter the dog at 6 months, which happened  Poor dog never developed muscle tone and his long coat looks horrible. So there were several red flags for me.
I would be careful about how many treatments they promote, if they promote annual vaccinations, if they come to the house when the dog needs to be PTS. etc.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

After I retired and moved I contacted K9 Officers in the area and asked where they take their dogs. That help a lot. The person I train with referred me to my current Vet since we moved again. He's very good and I couldn't be happier!


----------



## lonecat (Nov 2, 2016)

I called all vets near me asking when I should spay my German Shepherd puppy and only ONE discussed both of the pros and cons of spaying at 6 months so that was an easy decision. All others just suggest spaying at 6 months, I am located at a highly populated city in western countries btw.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

It is sometimes hard for me to find a vet I feel really good about. I seem to click better with large animal vets that also do small animals. 

This is just me but I really appreciate a vet who will send me off with a decent pharmacy of drugs so when stuff pops up and I know how to ha dle it I just can take care of it rather than having to rush off to the emergency vet in the middle of the night. I left another vet recently for a lot of reasons, not the least of which being that they had front desk scheduling problems thst they blamed on me more than once. I am not a flaky person, I hvae very rarely just totally screwed up an appointment, and it was happening over and over and there were other ways I knew it was them and not me such as:

I called for an emergency euthanasia after hours. The girl who answered said she would page the vet and the vet would meet us there to do the deed. 40 minute drive later we arrive with the dying dog. Girl answers the door (they are staffed 24 hrs). She is not expecting us. No vet is waiting. She has no idea what I am talking about. I pulled out my cell phone and she confirmed the phone number in my call history so there is no doubt I called them, not someone else by accident. Apparently someone else took my call and then went off duty anf forgot to page the vet or mention that an emergency euth was on its way in !?

That vet didn't want me doing anything and would lecture me for stuff...like for instance my pup had an allergic reaction in the middle of the night one night, broke out in hives, face swelled up, he was miserable. It was 2am. I had prednisone so i just gave it to him to avoid having to drag a vet out of bed and drive 45 mins at 2am when I had something that would fix it. He needed the pred for a few days and i had to take him the next morning but she was furious that I gave him the pred without bringing him in. 

My current vet, I can page him and he will call me and say, what do you have on hand and then tell me what to give if I am not sure or if it were the middle of the night and I know I don't need to wake him up for something not life threatening he is fine with that. My girl has ulcers so I keep injectible cerenia and if she starts to feel sick I just give her a shot and she's good. But horse people do a decent amount of their own care and horse vets are used to that so maybe that is why I get along with horse vets.

Perhaps most importantly he is a calm dude (the vet), and he is not an alarmist. I worry and I get upset and shook up when my dogs aren't ok and I need to not be involved with an alarmist vet lol. Also I agree with Wolfy dog I don't like it when they want to take my dog out of my sight for stuff. I voluntarily left my girl for her ultrasound because she behaved better without me. Thats fine, I know my dog and I know that vet and it will be ok. 

If someone took my male out back and man handled him it would not go well.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

If your area has a K9 unit you could ask what vet they use. My vet is the same vet used by our local K9 unit and thus are experienced with handling GSD's. There are actually 4 veterinarians at the practice and only one is afraid of GSD's so we request not to see her.
Trainers, IPO/sporting groups, SAR groups, GSD breeders in your area would all be good resources for finding a good vet. Best of luck to you.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

A friend of mine had a gsd(passed away last month) and had good experiences with Companion Animal Hospital in Vernon Hills. I don't have any personal experience with them, but based on her opinion I would check them out if I was up that way. I'm further south then you and I use 3 different vets, with access to 2 emergency vets, depending on what the dogs need.


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

Thank you for the kind replies. I have already connected with a SAR group who have multiple members using the same vet not 10 minutes from my home.. Have feelers out with a GSD rescue and other groups.. Grateful for the suggestions, I'm on the right track now!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

also, talk to the vet about health matters are important to you beforehand. Do you do limited vaccines? Do you want someone who isn't going to push for early spay/neuter? ask those questions on your trial visit. And remember, what the techs or the desk staff give as answers may be very different than what is the official word from the vet.

I have used the same vet since 2006. Recently, the newer vets in the practice as well as the techs really push vaccines, early spay/neuter and other heroic or invasive procedures. Thankfully, the older "dog folks" in the area don't allow themselves to be bullied and we will complain to the head vet but I'm wondering if I will eventually have to hunt for a new clinic. 

The plus side of this place is they are on-call 24/7 and take in a lot of rescues as well as injured wildlife.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I find that it doesn't matter what the vet supports as long as they support what you the client wants to do. I remember when I took Apollo for his first visit, they brought up neutering, I simply said I'm waiting until his growth plates close, they never brought it up again. The same with raw, they don't normally support it, but are fine with my decision. It's all about how educated you are. The biggest thing is that they are good with your dog or dogs. I do not mind if they take mine in the back for blood, xrays, etc. They do it both ways and I trust them. It's a fact that dogs generally behave better without their owners present, so they can get whatever done quicker.


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

stepkau said:


> Thank you for the kind replies. I have already connected with a SAR group who have multiple members using the same vet not 10 minutes from my home.. Have feelers out with a GSD rescue and other groups.. Grateful for the suggestions, I'm on the right track now!


Being from the same area as you, which vet did they suggest?


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i rarely go to the vet. only for sickness or injury which is not very often. for all vaccines and fecal test routine stuff i go to the mobile clinic at tractor supply.


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

BigHemi45 said:


> Being from the same area as you, which vet did they suggest?


I have two suggestions now, both from GSD clubs or organizations.. 1st - Libertyville Animal Hospital, 2nd - Preiser Animal Hospital (Northbrook).. Both are close to me.. 10 minutes and 25 minutes away..


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

stepkau said:


> I have two suggestions now, both from GSD clubs or organizations.. 1st - Libertyville Animal Hospital, 2nd - Preiser Animal Hospital (Northbrook).. Both are close to me.. 10 minutes and 25 minutes away..


Thanks! I found one in Round Lake that people seem to like. If I have any issues there, I wouldn't have an issue driving to Libertyville. I will find out Friday when we bring the pup home and head to our first vet visit.


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

I missed a 3rd vet suggestion from llombardo.. (post #10) Sorry llombardo, not ignoring your suggestion..


----------

